# 2003 7.3 Diesel What to look for



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going tomarrow to look at a 2003 ford f250 crew cab short bed 7.3 diesel. It has 150k on it. What kind of stuff do I look for mechanically and what do i listen for with the diesel? Not quit sur what to look for on a diesel.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If it is on the original trans it is probably on it's way out so smell the fluid. Check all the usual stuff, oil, coolant, air filter. You can pull the intake pipe and check for any play in the turbo. Check for white smoke at start up (just a little bit is ok) Check for excessive blowby.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Check for rotted frame....especially the oil pan.

- Has the truck been oil sprayed annually? ( door jambs, rocker pannels, fenders...ect)
- Is there inner wear or outter wear on the tires? This may need new ball joints, ect.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

the only thing that came to my mind when i read the title was youve seen enough buy it

im on a long hard search for a 2003 7.3l f-550 4x4 myself. cant wait to dump this f-ing 6.0.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

meyer22288;1035640 said:


> cant wait to dump this f-ing 6.0.


Mann, Im I the only one who thinks the 6.0's are the cats ass!?! Those engines have pure Power


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

If the cup holders dont work its deffinatly not worth buying....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

creativedesigns;1035649 said:


> Mann, Im I the only one who thinks the 6.0's are the cats ass!?! Those engines have pure Power


Yup, your the only one.  I think the they are pos also. And idk about the pure power thing, I've driven tuned dmax's and cummins that feel a whole lot stronger then the 6.0h no's I've driven.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Mark13;1035663 said:


> Yup, your the only one.  I think the they are pos also. And idk about the pure power thing, I've driven tuned dmax's and cummins that feel a whole lot stronger then the 6.0h no's I've driven.


I stand with mark. only ford I will buy is a 03 with the 7.3 I dont want the 6.0 too many problems.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

creativedesigns;1035649 said:


> Mann, Im I the only one who thinks the 6.0's are the cats ass!?! Those engines have pure Power


No your not!!!:waving:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i can honestly say everyday we have owned the truck since brand new its had some type of issue. front end problems, 2 trans, gone threw like 5 turbos plus they have cleaned them 1,000 times it seems like. needed injectors, fuel tank, and as of right now it has a wicked death wobble and very leaky oil pan. 75,000 very well maintained miles i would like to add.:realmad:

sry bout the rant i feel better now. man i love my 7.3l's


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1035665 said:


> I stand with mark. only ford I will buy is a 03 with the 7.3 I dont want the 6.0 too many problems.





meyer22288;1035671 said:


> i can honestly say everyday we have owned the truck since brand new its had some type of issue. front end problems, 2 trans, gone threw like 5 turbos plus they have cleaned them 1,000 times it seems like. needed injectors, fuel tank, and as of right now it has a wicked death wobble and very leaky oil pan. 75,000 very well maintained miles i would like to add.:realmad:
> 
> sry bout the rant i feel better now. man i love my 7.3l's


I'm not a ford guy but for the right price and condition I'd buy a 02-03 7.3 psd. Prefer XLT ec/lb f350 srw. And either black or the blue like stroker_79's on here.

Edit. There's no way you'd get me to buy a 6 leaker. The Job 3+ 6.4's are looking nice though. And sound pretty mean tuned with a turbo back straight pipe.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

creativedesigns;1035649 said:


> Mann, Im I the only one who thinks the 6.0's are the cats ass!?! Those engines have pure Power


Nope, you're not the only one. Proud owner of a 2003 6.0L. :waving:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have owned 3 6.0's ( a 04 and 2 06's) and loved every one. I agree the some 6.0's did have to many issues. Tuned they run great(and the tranny will live unlike a dodge lol) but that's a whole other topic.
A 02-03 7.3 is a GREAT truck unless you want to make a bunch of power.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark13;1035677 said:


> I The Job 3+ 6.4's are looking nice though. And sound pretty mean tuned with a turbo back straight pipe.


I agree. We have 2 09's that are tuned and straight piped. They sound great and run even better  The track opens Sat so we are taking both of the work trucks down to play around. My crew cab should go 13.1-13.3 and I think my brothers reg cab will bust into the 12's. Not bad for almost stock trucks at this high of elevation.
Robert


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well....How'd it go?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Friend of mine had a 6.0. Hated it. He said pulling out into traffic was always an adventure.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my grandmother was put in the hospital today so I called the salesman and said I would be there for sure tomarrow. cant wait to check it out


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

creativedesigns;1035649 said:


> Mann, Im I the only one who thinks the 6.0's are the cats ass!?! Those engines have pure Power


Im here with ya. Theres so many 6.0s out there. You only hear of the bad things that happen to them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ultimate plow;1035965 said:


> Im here with ya. Theres so many 6.0s out there. You only hear of the bad things that happen to them.


I agree completely. My 04 CC DRW was making just over 700hp to the wheels, ran 12.5's at 110mph(over 300 passes in one season) and my internals were completely stock (even headbolts). I sure miss that truck.
Robert


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Stik208;1035868 said:


> Well....How'd it go?


Same as above.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well went back today i couldnt test drive it last time. no dealer plate lol. took it today it seems to have a flat spot when you step on it. and started it with the plugs and it smoked a bit. I am gonna see if my buddy can get it wholesaled if they cant sell it.


----------

